
Ask HN: What is a good Mac app for keeping notes, that supports code snippets? - iDemonix
I use OneNote for most of my projects&#x2F;notes, but having code in it is a nightmare, and I prefer to write in Markdown, or at least a much less &#x27;rich&#x27;&#x2F;minomal editor.<p>There&#x27;s a few buyable options, but no trustable reviews or trials.<p>Any recommendations?
======
kjksf
I use notion.so

They support code snippets via code blocks.

I use it for notes but also for much more.

For example, my website
([https://blog.kowalczyk.info/](https://blog.kowalczyk.info/)) is almost fully
generated out of content stored in Notion via a custom program
([https://github.com/kjk/blog](https://github.com/kjk/blog)) that uses my
(unofficial, reverse-engineered) API library for Go
([https://github.com/kjk/notionapi](https://github.com/kjk/notionapi)).

Notion is very rich so it might be overwhelming at first but it's the last
note-taking application I'll ever use.

------
kirbiyik
I've spent quite a lot time on this. And the Oscar goes to the
Typora([https://typora.io/](https://typora.io/)).

Pros:

\- You can just add any snippet with language specific highlighting. I added a
folder with the name quickscript. It has documented snippets, you can even add
some equation in Latex then add the implementation as code snippet.

\- Available for Mac, Linux, Windows.

\- I store all my data in Google Drive.

\- All data is stored in Markdown format. This is very important. You can
easily export your notes or edit from raw version even if app would stop
working one day.

\- Realtime preview of markdown.

\- Some sort of Latex support. Well if you are researcher this is very very
cool.

\- Crazy themes. Mine seems like exactly Bear note app.

Cons:

\- No mobile client. But you can use a markdown editor with Google Drive
support.

\- It might have some non-critical bugs now and then.

------
cutety
I’ve been using Boostnote[1] for several months and I really enjoy it, and it
sounds exactly what you’re looking for. It has just two kinds of notes,
markdown and snippets, supports syncing with Dropbox/google drive/etc. Though
my absolute favorite feature, and the reason I haven’t looked for anything
else since downloading it is it supports VI key bindings.

[1] [https://boostnote.io/](https://boostnote.io/)

------
jrjsmrtn
VoodooPad.

